
Large scale industrial logging of some of the world’s largest trees - Breadmaker
http://www.ancientforestalliance.org/send-a-message
======
baxtr
When I saw the title I thought: well things happen in Brazil. But I was
mistaken. This is happening in British Columbia, Canada. Wow. We humans are in
a bad state

